# smartmontools and periodic.conf



## Dre (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a small problem.
Iâ€™ve installed smartmontools and added 

```
smartd_enable="YES"
```
 to /rc.conf.

As soon as I enter 

```
daily_status_smart_devices=â€/dev/da0â€
```
into /etc/periodic.conf I stop getting my daily mails.

`# Smartctl -a /dev/da0`
works.

/etc/periodic.conf contains

```
# periodic script dirs
local_periodic="/usr/local/etc/periodic"
```

and the installation of smartmontools added  

```
/usr/local/etc/periodic/daily/smart
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2010)

All I can see is 'weird quotes' in 
	
	



```
daily_status_smart_devices=[color="red"]â€[/color]/dev/da0[color="Red"]â€[/color]
```

Are they actually looking like that? If so, try (explicitly)


```
daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/da0"
```


----------



## Dre (Oct 31, 2010)

The weird quotes were a Word thing.
Everything worked just fine the second time periodic daily ran.
I removed the line and tried again. Same thing happened this time to. Nothing the first time the script ran and then it worked perfectly every time after that.


----------



## Dre (Nov 1, 2010)

And then the next time I only got the security run mailâ€¦.
I get the security run mail most of the time. I get the daily run mail some of the time and some of the time I donâ€™t get anything at all.

There is nothing in the firewall blocking email traffic.

Any ideas?


----------

